# Pumping grease



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be taking off at 4:00 a. m. for 2 hr. 15 min. drive. No photos as yet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

youre gonna be tired


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

I left the house at 10:45 last night, 115 miles round trip, jetted 2 GT lines for the golden arches. :thumbup:

i got a solid 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotta love those O/T calls! Me? Not so much anymore but I still consider it a good sign. Better than the alternative.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

First two pics are what we stepped in, sat on, rolled in, lube your tools with. Pretty cool place everything is big, heavy, noisy.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

We had to replace 1/4" lines with 3/8" 304 .035 S. S. tube(ran over 4000').


----------

